# My first cold smoke the the A-Maze-N Smoker



## big casino (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I had to run to wally world today and I figured I didn't have anything to smoke today, so I thought hey I'll grab some cheese,

the A-Maze-N smoker worked perfectly, I follwed the directions (kinda) lit her up, put my cheese in my MES30, I turned it on just for the temp read out I didn't set it for a temp,so the element never came on, the read out said  the inside of the smoker said 44 degrees,








I opened then vent, pulled out the chip loader on the side and left it out, I took out the chip tray I left it out also,  and opened the top vent as far as she'd go, the 6x8 AMZN smoker does not fit on the rails to the left side of the smoke box, so I took the very bottom drip pan out of the bottom and slid the AMZN under the rails to the left of the smoker







I closed her up  and check her out an hour later, the AMZN was still chuggin along and the temperature inside the smoker went up to 55 that is only 11 degrees more than b4 the AMZN went in!

in the above picture you can see I have a stove pipe in the vent hole, I read that this may help increase air flow through the smoker, half way through I took the pipe off and the AMZN still kept chuggin along, so the verdict is still out for me on that lil trick.

A few hours later I took the cheese out of the Smoker, I filled up only two rows of dust in the AMZN and it was STILL going!  only had burned about a row and a half

I didn't see the color n the cheese I was hoping for, but when I took a wiff of the cheese I could tell it has a nice smokey aroma to it

I forgot to take pics of the cheese right out of the smoker, but I remembered to right after I vacuum sealed it







Thanks for looking

Any tips/pointers are welcomed

Harry


----------



## smoke king (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks good Casino.  In my experience, the cheese needs to get warmer (like maybe over 70 to 80 degrees) to get good color.  But don't worry, the flavor will be there!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like you nailed it big time - congrats on a great smoke


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## venture (Jan 8, 2012)

The color is nice for appearance, but if I know the smoke is there, I don't worry about it.

Heck, I put the AMNS in my Weber Kettle and smoke cheese?

Now comes that long wait! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks awesome Harry! It seems that cheese doesn't take on as much color in a cold environment, but the flavor will be there.


----------



## smokin - k (Jan 9, 2012)

Great job Harry! Maybe I missed it but what wood did you choose for this smoke? You probably know this but don't even bother opening these up for 2 weeks minimum... I tried little samples of my last cheese smoke through out a month period and it definitely got better with age... Happy Smoking, Smokin - K


----------



## big casino (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Everyone

Smokin-K:

I used the hickory saw dust that came with my  A-Maze-N smoker, I tried saw dust that I had in it first and then I tried the AMZN dust, the AMZN dust was either drier  than my other dust or it just plain works better, altho  after I dried out the other saw dust it burnt much better


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good BC. Glad it turned out great.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 13, 2012)

looks great! going to fire up cheese myself this week end and probably some salt and will be dealing with cold also.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2012)

I got to get me one of those amnps...that cheese looks AWSOME!...JJ


----------

